# Expat market in Albox?



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello All,

Does anyone know of the mercadillo in Albox that has lots of British sellers and goods? I believe it's held at a British owned bar. 

Thanks so much!

Carlos


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know of it but try: Mercadillo de Albox


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you are talking about the Saturday ' carboot' ( rastro) sale held at the Bar International'. 
The bar has never been run by British . Originally run by a chap called Hugo , who I believe was from south america, & a very successful restaurant& bar it was. So good that the owner kept putting the rent up, like they do, 'tilll in the end Hugo went & opened up somewhere else. 

I believe the owner , or his daughter then ran it but was useless. Apparently it has just re-opened last week with a local family running it , Spanish husband American wife, who I believe is a local school teacher. The car boot runs every saturday & hasn't really been affected. 
If Owdoggy sees this he can shed a bit more light as he is local to the area.

There is also now on the opposite side of the road a saturday market ( used to be sundays as well originally ) . Los Llanos (?) I believe it's called ?


----------



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey, thank you so much! I appreciate the info. Have a great night!

Carlos


----------

